# RIP Anni



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

This morning around 4:30 AM I found Anni, one of my ferrets, having a seizure in her cage. I immediately thought she was having it due to her insulinoma, so I put some Karo syrup on her gums (I did this a couple times). About 45 minutes later she was just laying there, wasn't able to walk and had her eyes wide open, she would respond to me touching her though. I gave her some Prednisone and 15 minutes later, nothing changed. At this point I started calling emergency vets, all three I had on my emergency list said they no longer see exotics, including ferrets, the third one I called gave me a number to another ER vets office that does see ferrets. The only problem was, it would take me two hours to get there and by that time my vets office would be taking calls. While I was calling the ER vets Anni started seizing and screaming at the top of her lungs, I start freaking out and trying to comfort her. Then I called my vet and left her a message, lucky for me she called me back a few minutes later and told me she'd meet me at Animal House (a vets office about 45 minutes from me) so I took off out the door in my PJ's with Anni. When I got there, my vet hadn't arrived yet, but another vet I've taken animals to was there. He immediately took her back and came into the room a few minutes later. He said that it was neurological and wasn't insulinoma related, she was having cluster seizures, that she most likely had a brain tumor or her internal organs were shutting down, but the most likely suspect was a brain tumor. Then he said I needed to make a decision on whether to try to fight it or to put her to sleep. He started telling me the statistics and that she didn't even have a 20% chance of surviving, and if she did, she would not have lived long and would have been suffering. I was crying so much that they could hardly understand me, but I made the heartbreaking decision to put her to sleep, I couldn't stand to see her suffering like that anymore. He brought her into the room with me and gave her the shot, she immediately stopped screaming and relaxed. I picked her up and started petting her, talking to her, and loving on her. Right before she passed she licked my arm and I just started crying even more, I felt like my heart was breaking, but I knew she wasn't in pain anymore. I stayed in there a little longer after he said her heart had stopped beating just holding her and crying. I cried all the way home and went to give Pocket and Jessi lovings first thing when I got here. Jessi wouldn't let me touch her, she just kept smelling me and running around the cage smelling, then would run back and smell me again. A friend suggested that I show them the body so they would know what happened to their cage mate. So I did, Jessi just kept smelling of her and eventually she went and laid down. Pocket started smelling her then stuck his nose in her ear and started grooming her like he would all the time when he woke up or just when he felt like it. He then started smelling the towel and then would go back to her. After a few moments he also went and laid down. I buried her in the yard near my roses and put a little cross there. I'm going to order one of those stones with your pets name and everything on it. Afterwords I went to pet Jessi, she just laid there and looked at me, then turned away and curled up which is so not like her  I just can't believe everything that's happened this morning She was my snuggle-butt, I'm going to miss her soooo much.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, my. I am so sorry you had to endure all that alone. Then trying to explain it to the other ferrets must have been difficult and heart breaking all over again. I am crying here with you. I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart just breaks for you. I'm so sorry. I hope you can be comforted by knowing that you did all you could for her. I know that Anni was well loved and well cared for. Sometimes the right decision is the hardest one. Praying for you and for the healing of your heart.

HUGS.

Rainy


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

awe that's so sad. she gave you a last kiss to not only tell you that she loved you, but also to thank you for taking the pain away. losing someone is hard even when you know they are no longer in pain and it was the right thing, but she's at the rainbow bridge right now playing with my kitten, hedgie, and all the other too soon lost pets and waiting on us. she has all the treats, toys, and food she wants now and is healthy again. and you did the right thing by the other animals giving them a chance to say goodbye and explaining it to them, i did the same thing when i lost my hedgie and kitten in may. it will take them time to grieve and heal as well so just give them lots of love and let them know everything is going to be ok and they will come around in time too.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I started crying while I was reading this... You did the right thing. And now she's over the rainbow bridge playing with a bunch of other little ferrets. I hope your other ferrets recover okay, I know it's really tough on them when they lose a cage mate/sister. You, Anni and your other little guys are in my prayers. <3


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Ahh geeze with the sad posts today! My heart goes out to you. Second time today I have cried over a post from someone loosing a pet.  It is hard, I still think about Brillo (who passed away in June) every day. Hugs and happy thoughts headed tour way!! <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, you were really quick though and it's good she is no longer in pain. *Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, hugs.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

That is devastating. My heart goes out to you. I'm sure you gave Anni the best life she could have, as it is clear that you really cared for her.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone, she will definitely be missed. Jessi is taking it hard  She's been crying and laying in Anni's bag pretty much all day. I had her out earlier and was loving on her, she climbed on my shoulder where Anni use to sit/lay and started shaking. After I put her in the cage she went from each level smelling and crying and when she got to the top level she went and laid back in Anni's bag. Pocket has been laying with her and grooming her. They'd been together for almost 5 years (Jessi & Anni).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  Poor Jessi girl...Give her lots of extra love from HHC.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure Anni knew how much you loved her. My heart goes out to you, Jessi, and Pocket.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks yall. Jessi is doing a lot better today. She runs over to the cage door when I walk out there and has been eating on her own  I gave them some rescue remedy but I think being with Pocket has also helped her a lot.


----------

